# Water Pressure in Radiator



## ManuelB (Oct 18, 2016)

So...im not Mechanic but try my best to do as much as i can by myself...Theres the Problem:

I bought a 65 in Dezember 2017, when i was there to look at the car i popped the Hood and opened the Radiator Cap...Boom...the car was Cold but there was A LOT of Pressure in it.

Didn`t mind...bought the Car, drove it the whole last Year. Temperature was never higher than 190° F ( I got an Aluminium Radiator and a Big and two small Electric Fans).


A few Days ago i opened the Radiator Cap and the Same Thing happened. A lot of Pressure in the Radiator. Now i checked the Termostate, this one is completely Stuck. 

Now could this be the only Reason? Heard thet a bad Head Gasket could cause this Problem too...but the Car runs perfect and i don`t have any Water in Oil.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

ManuelB said:


> So...im not Mechanic but try my best to do as much as i can by myself...Theres the Problem:
> 
> I bought a 65 in Dezember 2017, when i was there to look at the car i popped the Hood and opened the Radiator Cap...Boom...the car was Cold but there was A LOT of Pressure in it.
> 
> ...


Remove the thermostat or replace with a working 160 - 180* (you choose) and you should find you are fine.....


----------

